
Vessel joins Verizon - chipperyman573
https://www.vessel.com/blog?nodupe=1
======
mtmail
> It is hard for us to put into words how thankful we are to our customers

> we will be sunsetting the Vessel service at the end of this month (October
> 31). All subscribers [monthly price was $2.99/month] of Vessel will be
> provided complimentary access for the month of October

Less than 5 days notice?

~~~
TaylorGood
Seriously, as if it were posted on April 1st. Mine as well should've added
another disclaimer:

\+ Assuming you read this far and be able to cover your own airfare to meet
us, we will buy you one Mai-Tai in Bora Bora next week as a thank you.

------
chipperyman573
Why was this title changed? The fact that they shut down with 5 days notice is
pretty significant in my opinion. ( @dang ?)

------
ocdtrekkie
Submitted to
[https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/](https://ourincrediblejourney.tumblr.com/)
as a textbook case.

~~~
sssilver
I see what you did there

------
dogma1138
Well at least they are giving out refunds, although this probably sucks
considerably more to the actual content creators that were relying on Vessel
for revenue.

On one hand I hated Vessel and the likes because they splintered the content
it was tolerable because usually most of the content was timed exclusive, but
now you see more and more YT channels either splintering their content across
multiple premium platforms or if they are big enough starting their own
premium platform (e.g. Screen Junkies Plus).

------
Earfolds
In the end, all I used Vessel for was the one-year free trial they offered
when they started. I think it still benefitted the channels I subscribed to
(i.e. Veritasium and Minute Physics/Earth).

------
milankragujevic
Sooo that's why Linus stopped publishing exclusive content on there two days
ago... Huh... Well, goodbye Vessel, I loved to hate you.

